
Habits of Highly Effective Programmers - gilad
https://medium.com/better-programming/7-habits-of-highly-effective-programmers-563ee3b63f33
======
throw03172019
Really getting sick of these Medium posts prompting me to upgrade. $5 a month
to read some tech blogs.

